
Verisign seizes .com domain registered via foreign Registrar on behalf of US - caffeinewriter
http://blog.easydns.org/2012/02/29/verisign-seizes-com-domain-registered-via-foreign-registrar-on-behalf-of-us-authorities/
======
mindstab
Maybe ICAAN's strategy of making loads of TLDs is their best attempt at a way
around this, maybe they hope that eventually most of the TLDs being used won't
be hosted in the jurisdiction of and controlled by any one governmental
organization. Simply make the now slightly broken .com irrelevant.

